# A new "How to, for how much, and where to buy a Kingston" thread.



## Happytalk

Just thought I'd help anyone out who is looking for a bargain on a Kingston. Huge fan. Although if that 300m gets built...

So. Point us in the right direction. Also, feel free to let me know if this thread is utterly and completely useless. Been traveling and may have forgotten my WUS etiquette.


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> Just thought I'd help anyone out who is looking for a bargain on a Kingston. Huge fan. Although if that 300m gets built...
> 
> So. Point us in the right direction. Also, feel free to let me know if this thread is utterly and completely useless. Been traveling and may have forgotten my WUS etiquette.


Not sure I understand...


----------



## cpotters

Actually, not a crazy thread at all, since so many people have fallen in love with the Limited Edition Kingston long after the watch was created. Let's start with the premise that someone looking for a Kingston already knows the quality of MkII watches, and factors that in relative to other popular boutique watch brands they could also choose from. I do a lot of analysis of art and antique trends globally, so this could at least start you off as a guideline. What you ultimately pay for anything largely has to do with a combination of desire and your personal threshhold for pain.....

As far as the "Where to buy" question, fellow forum members can direct you better than I. Certainly there is the WUS F/S forum, and other watch sites, plus the occasional silly listing on FleaBay, but you get the idea....you won't find them in a shop, but online.

Now, let's get back to the basics again - there were a total of 300 Kingstons built and delivered. That's it. No more. Therefore anyone who wants a Kingston today will be buying it on the secondary market. There are no more Kingstons to be built, so as far as buying a new one from MkII: that ship has sailed. Good or Bad, you have to figure in the value of anything limited to such a small quantity. Let's call this "A Base-Model Kingston"

Also remember that there were several configurations of the Kingston built, so there are not 300 identical watches floating around out there, but rather smaller numbers of each of the various versions: Gilt lettering and numbers on a glossy dial are especially popular because of the difficult process used on that dial, white lettering and numbers on a matte dial, date vs. no-date, red pip with hash marks from 12-4, silver pip with no hash marks, so on so on....

There is also the matter of the "spares kit", originally offered to the first 100 people to sign up for the build as an incentive, then available as a $200 upcharge to remaining buyers as an option (which the majority did NOT take). The "spares kit" included a complete second watch - SANS movement and caseback - again with your choice of configuration. This is a BIG deal, since that means a SECOND riveted bracelet, second dial, second set of hands, second case frame, second bezel, second crystal and second Big Crown. All of that assuring that in the future one could "swap out" the old movement into the new set-up and have a BRAND NEW Kingston again - even 20 or 30 years down the road...hmmmmm....what's that worth?

Then, like any other used watch, condition will count for something: modest or acceptable wear, totally beat and scratched, unused and still in its wrapper with warranty card, each will have an impact on price.

Lastly is the market itself - which sets the price for all things, including the value of a second-hand Kingston. This of course is the hardest thing to predict and so, to be honest AND practical, I won't even try. However, regardless of the ups and downs of prices in the future, all of these inputs can lead you to your answer, because if (remember these are just guidelines):

A base-line Kingston 
with white lettering = ( X )

Desireable gilt dial = (+10%)
Complete Spares Kit = (+40% to 50%)
lacking papers = ( 5%)
lacking MkII box = ( -5%)
date/no date = (premium based on personal taste)
red/silver pip = (premium based on personal taste)

Condition (scale of 1-10) 
poor/abused 0-2 = ( -40%)
not "too" bad 3-4 = ( -15%)
normal wear 5-6 = ( n/a )
light wear 7-8 = (+15%)
super, NMIB 9-10 = (+30%-50%)

Again, it's just a guideline, but it is how I sort of track the pricing trends for different type of objects. Good luck.

Now - and in the future - you can simply find what the market defines as "x" by looking at recent sales on all of the online forums and auctions (12 month lookback average price) for either Base Line Kingstons (white lettering) or Gilt Dial Kingstons [(the average of those prices\115)*100]

Good Luck, and Happy Hunting


----------



## MHe225

Great post, CP. One clarification (and please correct & educate me if I'm stating something that's wrong): first 100 buyers got a free Plank- or spares-kit for being just that, one of 100 early adopters. The next 100 buyers could buy the very same kit at$200. The last 100 buyers, a.k.a. G.O. (General Ordering) did not have that option, even if they wanted to.

It will indeed be interesting to see how prices of Kingston's develop in years to come. By the way, does anybody have a side-by-side shot of the Kingston with matte dial and a Nassau? Those must be near identical, no? Needles to say thatI opted for 2 gilt dials .....

RonB


----------



## cpotters

And - OF COURSE - the one thing I was going to add as a variable would be the serial numbers, lower ones were the original "plank-holders" and the most desireable one being #007, and BOOM!!!! low and behold, what just came up for sale on the WUS forum just 9 hours ago? Kingston #007. Just as an academic exercise I will direct you to the post - let me state now that I have NO connection with that watch or that seller, and do not have any interest in the ultimate disposition of that watch. It only speaks to the criteria I used above. https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-007-300-a-942457.html

I direct you to that and other sales on the sales forum from the last few months, and you'll see that the formulae work pretty well.

Ron, I believe you are correct on all counts, although I've done all this from memory, and THAT AIN"T WHAT IT USED TO BE, so I'll take all the help I can get!


----------



## Happytalk

CP. amazing and helpful. However, it looks like I should not have sold my Raven no date. Back to the drawing board. Many thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## Quartersawn

Happytalk said:


> CP. amazing and helpful. However, it looks like I should not have sold my Raven no date. Back to the drawing board. Many thanks for the helpful info.


That particular Kingston is VERY ambitiously priced, over double what most plank kits go for.


----------



## tmoris

Saxon007 said:


> That particular Kingston is VERY ambitiously priced, over double what most plank kits go for.


Id be happy to buy a plankkit kingston for 1500 usd. please do point me in the direction of one.


----------



## Quartersawn

tmoris said:


> Id be happy to buy a plankkit kingston for 1500 usd. please do point me in the direction of one.


The 007 plank seller is asking 2995 *euros*, over $4000. I haven't kept up with Kingston prices but I would be very surprised if they are selling in excess of $2000.


----------



## Happytalk

tmoris said:


> Id be happy to buy a plankkit kingston for 1500 usd. please do point me in the direction of one.


Likewise. But you're looking at $1900 these days. I'd be happy with just the watch alone on a bracelet. Not an all original guy. Just a proud wearer.


----------



## mlb212

Saxon007 said:


> The 007 plank seller is asking 2995 *euros*, over $4000. I haven't kept up with Kingston prices but I would be very surprised if they are selling in excess of $2000.


I have been keeping up with Kingston prices...only a few examples of Kingstons selling over $2000 US ($2200 and $2100, not CONUS) and most selling for under $2000 US. At any given moment, there is usually a Kingston for sale somewhere. As a matter of fact there is a Kingston for sale right now for under $2000 US.


----------



## Plat0

The one on the bay? Yeah thats been there for a long while... a clear indication that the price isn't acceptable to the market. I'd love to have the 007 Kingston, but the over 4K USD price is utterly ridiculous. Too bad...


----------



## mlb212

Plat0 said:


> The one on the bay? Yeah thats been there for a long while... a clear indication that the price isn't acceptable to the market. I'd love to have the 007 Kingston, but the over 4K USD price is utterly ridiculous. Too bad...


Yeah, waiting for price movement on the bay Kingston... The ones I've seen recently on WUS have started around or above $2k US and ended up ~20% lower with a sale or being pulled from the market.


----------



## cpotters

Happytalk said:


> Likewise. But you're looking at $1900 these days. I'd be happy with just the watch alone on a bracelet. Not an all original guy. Just a proud wearer.


That seems to be about right, a few have traded hands $2500+ and a few around $1200, but - typically a baseline with normal wear seems to average around $1300-$1400, Gilt Dial around $1400-$1500, and a full blown early serial number with the plank kit included in that $2000 to $2400 range (maybe a tad more if MNIB). BTW, that S/N 007 did change hands earlier in the year (End of January) for about $2,250. One of the things I don't factor in is "relative value" when allowing for the customs expenses. That does add to the intrinsic investment overseas, but I can't say yet as to whether a buyer in the Euro-zone with make that connection in its value.


----------



## mlb212

cpotters said:


> That seems to be about right, a few have traded hands $2500+ and a few around $1200, but - typically a baseline with normal wear seems to average around $1300-$1400, Gilt Dial around $1400-$1500, and a full blown early serial number with the plank kit included in that $2000 to $2400 range (maybe a tad more if MNIB). BTW, that S/N 007 did change hands earlier in the year (End of January) for about $2,250. One of the things I don't factor in is "relative value" when allowing for the customs expenses. That does add to the intrinsic investment overseas, but I can't say yet as to whether a buyer in the Euro-zone with make that connection in its value.


and I thought I was the only one keeping track of the Kingston prices... Great work on this.


----------



## Happytalk

Anybody need some fast money? Go a little lower on the price and get what's rightfully yours. Step right up. 

Also, thanks to our thorough experts. 
One more question. 

Nassau versus Kingston. Similarities? Differences? Maybe just point the newbs to a thread. Thanks.


----------



## Darwin

Kingston and Nassau share case, bezel, and bezel insert. Main difference is that the Kingston was a limited run of 300 with "Kingston" printed on the dial and was available with and without date at three and with two bezel insert options and two different dial options (gilt and matte). The Nassau is a regular production item that so far is only available with an unsigned, matte dial and one bezel insert, without date.


----------



## Happytalk

Thanks Darwin. Sounds like a decent compromise. The red accent on the bezel combined with the gilt dial got me hooked but the Nassau is not far off at all.


----------



## tmoris

Saxon007 said:


> The 007 plank seller is asking 2995 *euros*, over $4000. I haven't kept up with Kingston prices but I would be very surprised if they are selling in excess of $2000.


2995 eur - tax/duties / 2 = 1500 usd for a US kingston for EU buyers

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

tmoris said:


> 2995 eur - tax/duties / 2 = 1500 usd for a US kingston for EU buyers
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Sorry but your math doesn't work.

This is a used item. There is no VAT on that price that can be deducted. I don't believe used items shipped within the EU are levied customs charges but if there are you cannot deduct them.

2995 euros is still a bit over $4000.


----------



## tmoris

Saxon007 said:


> Sorry but your math doesn't work.
> 
> This is a used item. There is no VAT on that price that can be deducted. I don't believe used items shipped within the EU are levied customs charges but if there are you cannot deduct them.
> 
> 2995 euros is still a bit over $4000.


your information is incorrect and you didnt get my point.

anything you import/buy from the US (regardless of new or used item) is subject to tax/duty, thats for the incorrect part.

for the didnt get it part: the package is already in EU which makes the price total ~25% cheaper for EU buyers as opposed to the situation when the watch would be in the US and they wanted to buy it. so a 2995 eur watch based in the EU is the same price as a watch priced 25% less from the US as customs will add the ~25% when the package arrives at the airport.


----------



## White Tuna

Saxon007 said:


> Sorry but your math doesn't work.
> 
> This is a used item. There is no VAT on that price that can be deducted. I don't believe used items shipped within the EU are levied customs charges but if there are you cannot deduct them.
> 
> 2995 euros is still a bit over $4000.


 I thought you were not a MKII fan because you do not like the business model/waiting? So I am confused why you are here arguing over the price of a currently available Kingston with little wear? IIRC I believe you have some really nice watches to keep your wrist happy.

I am not sure this is appropriate talk for this forum but that is really not my business so I will shut my trap on that.


----------



## cpotters

tmoris said:


> your information is incorrect and you didnt get my point.
> 
> anything you import/buy from the US (regardless of new or used item) is subject to tax/duty, thats for the incorrect part.
> 
> for the didnt get it part: the package is already in EU which makes the price total ~25% cheaper for EU buyers as opposed to the situation when the watch would be in the US and they wanted to buy it. so a 2995 eur watch based in the EU is the same price as a watch priced 25% less from the US as customs will add the ~25% when the package arrives at the airport.


I would never argue with both of my respected collegues here on the board, especially since both Saxon007 and Tmoris have been around the Kingston topic boards since before they were delivered. However, if I were going to explain the math, I might try it this way:

(2995 Euros/125)*100 = 2,396 Euros........That is the in-EU price equivilent of the watch - in Euros - if Customs Tax were added at that price coming from, lets say, the United States. Now, if I convert THAT price to DOLLARS (2,396*1.35) that equals about $3,234. So, if a US seller had this watch, and was selling it for $3,234 it would be the equivilent to 2995 Euros to a buyer in the Euro Zone. Now, the question is - how fair does that price seem? Lets see....

If a "base-line Kingston that's clean sells for an average of 
$1350
and you add $135 (10%) for the Gilt Dial
$1485
Then add $202.50 (15%) for light wear
$1687
Then, benefit of the doubt, the full 50% ($675) premium for the Plank Kit
$2362

So, A EU buyer would say that since 3,234-2362=872, and 872/2362+0.36.91], that - to a Buyer in the EU there is about a 36.9% premium being asked (call it 35%-40% to generalize) because this is watch #007. The premium for a US buyer is much, MUCH higher (E2,999*1.35=$4,048.65 dollar equivilent $4,048-$2,362=$1,686 premium $1,686/$2362=0.7138

So, 
for a US buyer it's about a 70% premium over other comparably equipped Plank Kingstons for the priviledge of owning #007, andfor and EU buyer it is a premium of about 37% over another comparably equipped Kingston bought in the US...

Is it worth it? I have no opinion on that. It is certainly the only #007 Kingston that there is or will ever be, and for a deep-pocketed watch enthusiast it is all "chump change" anyway. BTW, I apologize again for being such a geek. but - hey - somebody's gotta do it......


----------



## tmoris

FWIW I sold my GO (no plankkit) Kingston for 1850 USD to a buyer from UK, so if you adjust your calc, cpotters, by that we are arriving to an even different result..


----------



## cpotters

tmoris said:


> FWIW I sold my GO (no plankkit) Kingston for 1850 USD to a buyer from UK, so if you adjust your calc, cpotters, by that we are arriving to an even different result..


Quite true....that's why I used two caveats: one, that pricing models use a 12-month lookback with as much data from all sources as possible and then average those prices and that two (and most importantly), that these are guidelines and not rules. Once again, "what you ultimately pay for anything largely has to do with a combination of desire and your personal threshhold for pain....." If it were easy to predict pricing I'd have made a pile on Wall Street years ago..... 

Not so far off though - Gilt Dial (+10%), light wear (+15%) and the little extras you kept in the box model it out at between $1700 and $1800. That - as they say here in the States - is "close enough for Government work".


----------



## Quartersawn

tmoris said:


> your information is incorrect and you didnt get my point.
> 
> anything you import/buy from the US (regardless of new or used item) is subject to tax/duty, thats for the incorrect part.
> 
> for the didnt get it part: the package is already in EU which makes the price total ~25% cheaper for EU buyers as opposed to the situation when the watch would be in the US and they wanted to buy it. so a 2995 eur watch based in the EU is the same price as a watch priced 25% less from the US as customs will add the ~25% when the package arrives at the airport.


Sorry but you miss the point and my information is correct: The watch is selling for 2995 euros ($4000+) and plank kits sell for less than half that, under $2000. No where did I state that it can be had for $1500 and any mathematical calculations you present don't change that fact.



White Tuna said:


> I thought you were not a MKII fan because you do not like the business model/waiting? So I am confused why you are here arguing over the price of a currently available Kingston with little wear? ...


I too am confused. I didn't realize trying to help the OP would cause such a stir. The OP implied in post #6 that the $4000 price of the watch on the sales corner was out of his range. I was simply trying to help him understand that $4000 is somewhat unrealistic and if he keeps looking he can get one for less than half of that. At that point another user sarcastically implied that I must know where the $1500 Kingstons are for sale. Whether he misread the 2995 tag as dollars instead of euros or is just bad at math I know not.

I am still not a fan of the business model and occasionally check back here, hoping it has changed. I do like the watches here.


----------



## tmoris

Did you understand the EU buying logic/facts presented by cpotters and myself?

Edit: plank kingstons do not come up all that often so stating that US buyers buy them under 2k is misleading. For instance there is not a single plank kingston other than mine being sold on the forums..

Would make more sense if you stated that in the past it used to be possible to buy them under 2k, instead. That may not happen much often again (like buying a 6538 for a couple hundred bucks 60years ago)

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

tmoris said:


> Did you understand the EU buying logic/facts presented by cpotters and myself?


Hmmm...
I don't think you're technically allowed to post in this thread in defense of your sales ad. 

I'm only half kidding though.


----------



## Dragoon

I think that TMoris has priced his Kingston Plank Kit appropriately. While it is in pristine condition with practically no documented wrist time, mint oem bracelets (2) which are unworn, and of course the rest of the Plank Kit. Of course, I have always considered the Kingston to be a phenom in the culture of boutique watches. A perfectly executed homage done to perfection. It is a rare event to see a boutique watch that raises the bar like the Kingston does. 

There are considerations which many folks do not take into consideration with EU transactions. As TMoris pointed out the VAT of 20-25% does come into play. The watch is currently in EU. So, that is a tremendous savings. Also, is it just me or does it seem that watches sell for significantly more in EU and UK. I see prices that folks pay for Rolex and Omega pieces in EU Zone and think they are significantly more expensive. And most EU participants do not seem to quibble over pricing as much as many US customers. Seems like once they have decided, the die is cast and they belly up to the bar. Maybe it just seems this way because I live in the US and know the customs here.

Another consideration is that it does give TMoris some room to negotiate in the event he receives what he considers a reasonable offer. I have no idea if this is an option but you can always lower your price ...never raise.

OF course a low 007 James Bond serial with the gilt dial config. Perfect. I do not know what the spare dial is but if gilt it would be ideal plank set.

We have to understand that the Kingston pieces are finding homes and becoming less and less available. Yes, one here and one there. But, like the Dreadnought, I believe prices will continue to increase slightly over time. The Nassau has slowed down the appreciation, IMO, but I think the gilt dial Kingstons will continue to sell for a premium. AS Charlie stated, for the finanacially well to do watch fanatic the Kingston 007 would still be attractive just to have the opportunity to be able to acquire such a nice piece. IMO the Planks really do add a tremendous value to the Kingston product.

I have seen Planks sell for over $3000 but were NIB.

I wish Tmoris the best with his sale and Kingstons will continue to rise in value. It might take a few months to find the right customer but have no doubt that it could easily sell for the asking price of TMoris since it is already in the EU. I believe (not positive) some UE Zone countries have import customs fees higher than 20%.....more like 50%. 

In 50 years, a Kingston could be worth $25,000.00 USD. OF course, a loaf of bread might cost $25.


----------



## Quartersawn

tmoris said:


> Did you understand the EU buying logic/facts presented by cpotters and myself?
> 
> Edit: plank kingstons do not come up all that often so stating that US buyers buy them under 2k is misleading. For instance there is not a single plank kingston other than mine being sold on the forums..
> 
> Would make more sense if you stated that in the past it used to be possible to buy them under 2k, instead. That may not happen much often again (like buying a 6538 for a couple hundred bucks 60years ago)
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand the logic. Regardless, it is immaterial. I told the OP he could looked around he could get a Kingston plank for around half of the $4000 asking price for #007.

What I did not know was that #007 is your watch for sale, which explains a lot.

Stating they are available for less than $2k is not misleading. Ironically just last month ago #006 was posted for sale, from $2150 down to the last asking price at $1950 :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-00x-300-plank-kit-gilt-date-red-triangle-923646.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-00x-300-plank-kit-gilt-date-red-triangle-923646.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-plank-924494.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-full-plank-kit-928480.html

There are more out there and some will be sold, the OP just needs to keep a look out for them.


----------



## Dragoon

Saxon,

I think you have a valid point also. There should not be a problem finding a plank kit Kingston in the US for around $2000. It is just a matter of time and patience and maybe a little bit of luck.

I dont think this excludes TMoris from finding a buyer for his kit either. As far as the communications or miscommunucations between both of you..... probably water over the bridge at this point.



Saxon007 said:


> Yes, I understand the logic. Regardless, it is immaterial. I told the OP he could looked around he could get a Kingston plank for around half of the $4000 asking price for #007.
> 
> What I did not know was that #007 is your watch for sale, which explains a lot.
> 
> Stating they are available for less than $2k is not misleading. Ironically just last month ago #006 was posted for sale, from $2150 down to the last asking price at $1950 :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-00x-300-plank-kit-gilt-date-red-triangle-923646.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-00x-300-plank-kit-gilt-date-red-triangle-923646.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-plank-924494.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-full-plank-kit-928480.html
> 
> There are more out there and some will be sold, the OP just needs to keep a look out for them.


----------



## Quartersawn

If I were the OP I would consider ordering a Nassau. While waiting for it he could search for a Kingston in his price range. If one comes along he could cancel the Nassau order and if one does not come along the Nassau is a great substitute, almost a clone in fact.

I think the #007 watch will fetch a pretty good premium over a regular Kingston, how much more is anybody's guess.


----------



## White Tuna

Saxon007 said:


> Yes, I understand the logic. Regardless, it is immaterial. I told the OP he could looked around he could get a Kingston plank for around half of the $4000 asking price for #007.
> 
> What I did not know was that #007 is your watch for sale, which explains a lot.
> 
> Stating they are available for less than $2k is not misleading. Ironically just last month ago #006 was posted for sale, from $2150 down to the last asking price at $1950 :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-00x-300-plank-kit-gilt-date-red-triangle-923646.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-00x-300-plank-kit-gilt-date-red-triangle-923646.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-plank-924494.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-full-plank-kit-928480.html
> 
> There are more out there and some will be sold, the OP just needs to keep a look out for them.


I do not think that anyone was saying you would have to pay $4,000 for a Kingston. As stated this piece is being sold at a premium because of the 007 SN, IIRC the seller paid a premium for the watch because the previous owner also valued it higher.

Nobody here is trying to rip off or fool anybody. I just posted a link to Watch Recon and that piece came up and was mentioned in this thread. tmoris never brought it up, he just tried to correct some of the incorrect statements that were made about the watch.

IIRC you had a Kingston and sold it. I am not sure people scrutinized your private transaction.


----------



## Dragoon

Really a good suggestion. I know both the plank kit you posted about and the Tmoris plank both have non gilt matte dials in the plank. To me this is less desirable than a gilt plank kit spare dial. So, I would take a slight price reduction due to this fact and also because the gilt dials are so spectacular.

The Nassau pieces are no joke, either. Definitely worth every penny and provides the Kingston platform and 6538 style without the added premiums of post sale Kingstons. I would not be at all unhappy with a Nassau in any stretch of the imagination.



Saxon007 said:


> If I were the OP I would consider ordering a Nassau. While waiting for it he could search for a Kingston in his price range. If one comes along he could cancel the Nassau order and if one does not come along the Nassau is a great substitute, almost a clone in fact.
> 
> I think the #007 watch will fetch a pretty good premium over a regular Kingston, how much more is anybody's guess.


----------



## tmoris

Saxon007 said:


> Yes, I understand the logic. Regardless, it is immaterial. I told the OP he could looked around he could get a Kingston plank for around half of the $4000 asking price for #007.
> 
> What I did not know was that #007 is your watch for sale, which explains a lot.
> 
> Stating they are available for less than $2k is not misleading. Ironically just last month ago #006 was posted for sale, from $2150 down to the last asking price at $1950 :
> 
> There are more out there and some will be sold, the OP just needs to keep a look out for them.


I think anyone who wanted to form an opinion from the information in this thread had the chance to do so, one last comment from my side.

the 006 ad you are referring to could be a shining example in a book called "how not to sell" or its sequel "10 worst things you can do in a sales ad". regardless it sold for almost 2k even though its a damaged watch as shown by its previous owner

as for the availability of planks under 2k, if you search watchrecon you can see that since Aug/2013 there were only 2 planksales, one was the 006 mentioned above and one was sold for $2500 in an ad with no pics (there is one more sales post from the same person for $1900 without the plankkit, which makes it seem to be a GO kingston, but again no pics). that further cements my claim that planks under 2k in decent shape are history.

Hence, I still think your points are misleading as they have no factual grounds in recent history, even more so for EU shoppers.


----------



## Happytalk

Just in case anyone is wondering. I still don't have a Kingston or a Nassau.


----------



## White Tuna

Happytalk said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering. I still don't have a Kingston or a Nassau.


It will come in time. There is a lot of good information and advice in this thread and some bonus cheese. I am sure you will end up with a great watch. Good luck.


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering. I still don't have a Kingston or a Nassau.


Me too, we should form a club (or support group) of people who must live with the possibility of never owning a Kingston.


----------



## mlb212

Plat0 said:


> The one on the bay? Yeah thats been there for a long while... a clear indication that the price isn't acceptable to the market. I'd love to have the 007 Kingston, but the over 4K USD price is utterly ridiculous. Too bad...


The Kingston on the bay has disappeared...


----------



## Happytalk

My interest will wane soon enough. It always does, and I just wear what I have or buy an affordable and sell it.


----------



## Dragoon

My suggestion is if you want the look, feel, and architecture of the kingston then just obtain a Nassau or Key West GMT model at your convenience. The GMT may be a year or two before it is available but it will have a similar platform to the Kingston/Nassua series. 

Also, there appears to be evidence that a 3-6-9 dial Nassau may become available at some point in the future. So, lots of 6538 style watches which are or will be offered by MKII. Focus on whatever is available currently because Bill does not make them forever and there will be folks who will be talking about the Nassau watches (after they are discontiued) just like you are talking about the Kingstons. It took me a little while to figure this out but they are all that GOOD.


----------



## cpotters

Dragoon said:


> Focus on whatever is available currently because Bill does not make them forever and there will be folks who will be talking about the Nassau watches (after they are discontiued) just like you are talking about the Kingstons. It took me a little while to figure this out but they are all that GOOD.


This, Grasshopper, is the path to true enlightenment - haha. One of the things I've always told folks is that - by definition - every MkII is a limited edition watch, since it's "unlikely" that there will ever be more than a eight or nine hundred of ANY model out there, unless Bill opens a factory with more elves. I've also thought that the Nassau is (sans the big crown) like ONE of the available Kingston configurations that people chose anyway, so I think it's a screaming deal for those who love the look of that watch. Esecially at that price for a new one. My $0.02


----------



## White Tuna

cpotters said:


> This, Grasshopper, is the path to true enlightenment - haha. One of the things I've always told folks is that - by definition - every MkII is a limited edition watch, since it's "unlikely" that there will ever be more than a eight or nine hundred of ANY model out there, unless Bill opens a factory with more elves. I've also thought that the Nassau is (sans the big crown) like ONE of the available Kingston configurations that people chose anyway, so I think it's a screaming deal for those who love the look of that watch. Esecially at that price for a new one. My $0.02


I have a Kingston and lust after the Nassau. I highly recommend the Nassau to anyone looking for a nice watch. It seems to me the no-date Kingston is more desirable and the no-date Nassau is what is offered now. Once Bill switches over to the date version I am sure there will be some disappointed fence sitters out there.

BTW, I agree that all MKII's are basically limited editions. That could be said for almost all micro-brands.


----------



## mlb212

Will a Project GMT (god willing I get one) and a Nassau be almost as good as having a Kingston?


----------



## MHe225

mlb212 said:


> Will a Project GMT (God willing I get one) and a Nassau be almost as good as having a Kingston?


Close, but no cigar ..... 
One thing that sets the Kingston apart is its gilt dial - Nassau doesn't have one, so ..... There has been mention / talk about a white gilt dial for the GMT and I really, really hope that will become reality. But even then, it will be vastly different from the (black) gilt dial only seen on the Kingston. I'm afraid, my friend, that you will have to find a Kingston to scratch the itch. Otherwise, there will always be that feeling of missing something.

Thus spoke the man with both Kingston and (big crown) Nassau in the house and (im)patiently awaiting (22 months and counting) completion and delivery of Project GMT, a.k.a. Key West GMT


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> Will a Project GMT (god willing I get one) and a Nassau be almost as good as having a Kingston?


I think so.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: FWIW; A one-owner BGW9 gilt, no-date Kingston plank kit sold on MWR yesterday for $1500; I missed it by about twenty minutes. :-( 

Somebody got a really good deal. :-!

:think: In my experience, You just have to keep looking around. Being able to get one can be just a matter of being in the right place at the right time -if the price is even close to right; don't hesitate to make an offer ...They go really fast. 

-My Best to All-


----------



## Plat0

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: FWIW; A one-owner BGW9 gilt, no-date Kingston plank kit sold on MWR yesterday for $1500; I missed it by about twenty minutes. :-(
> 
> Somebody got a really good deal. :-!
> 
> :think: In my experience, You just have to keep looking around. Being able to get one can be just a matter of being in the right place at the right time -if the price is even close to right; don't hesitate to make an offer ...They go really fast.
> 
> -My Best to All-


Somebody did get a good deal!

I have a C3 gilt no date Kingston and I still lust for the BGW9. Someday...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Plat0 said:


> Somebody did get a good deal!
> 
> I have a C3 gilt no date Kingston and I still lust for the BGW9. Someday...


I am still looking for a C3 Gilt, no-date with 'Bond Bezel' ... But that one on MWR was BGW9 :-(...But it was a Plank Kit too...

It sat there for about five hours before I saw it....I almost can't believe it lasted that long; but then MWR doesn't see the traffic that WUS or other sales forums do. _(You have to be a member of MWR to see the Sales Forum as well....)_


----------



## Happytalk

I wish I didn't miss that Kingston. I am not a member there. Is it strange that I think the Tudor black bay is the next logical choice? (next level up as well)


----------



## Happytalk

Sorry. Did I just blaspheme?


----------



## Plat0

Happytalk said:


> Sorry. Did I just blaspheme?


Yeah. You sorta did...


----------



## Happytalk

It's the curse of the limited edition. I wonder if two Kingston's will ever cross paths.


----------



## White Tuna

Happytalk said:


> I wish I didn't miss that Kingston. I am not a member there. Is it strange that I think the Tudor black bay is the next logical choice? (next level up as well)


I loved the Black Bay when I first seen pictures of it but the snowflake hands with round markers bother me now. I would not have had that problem except someone on here pointed it out and now every time I see the watch I am like "Butterface".

But the Pelagos has taken up any slack and then some. I really want a Pelagos.


----------



## Happytalk

I'm not in love with the Mercedes hand so the snowflake is welcome. 

In other news, the Nassau has taken the lead over the Kingston.


----------



## sunster

Steinhart has just released it's own version though very much in their own styling...ie their 42 diam cases and its also quite tall at 16. Sore of takes away from the vintage idea but the colourways are the same 
Kingston lovers probably will dislike it but for those who don't own a kingston, it may be a larger option for a fraction of the price
OCEAN one vintage... - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


----------



## mephisto

White Tuna said:


> I loved the Black Bay when I first seen pictures of it but the snowflake hands with round markers bother me now. I would not have had that problem except someone on here pointed it out and now every time I see the watch I am like "Butterface".
> 
> But the Pelagos has taken up any slack and then some. I really want a Pelagos.


the black bay is stunning. to see the gilt, burgundy bezel and crown insert accent on vintage leather in person is just knuckle biting... however i do share the opinion that the snowflake hands and maxi plots represent just a bit too much cross pollination for me. whereas the pelagos is the unmistakable progeny of the ref 7016/7021/9411 bloodline, the black bay seems to be more like a "best-of" mashup of cherry-picked vintage elements (to great effect, mind you).


----------



## tmoris

sunster said:


> Steinhart has just released it's own version though very much in their own styling...ie their 42 diam cases and its also quite tall at 16. Sore of takes away from the vintage idea but the colourways are the same
> Kingston lovers probably will dislike it but for those who don't own a kingston, it may be a larger option for a fraction of the price
> OCEAN one vintage... - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


since its 42mm i would assume they are using the same case as for the other divers watches which means, its all wrong.. i had the vintage red diver from steinhart and there are so many annoying things made wrong that i couldnt wear it for more than a couple of weeks..


----------



## sunster

tmoris said:


> since its 42mm i would assume they are using the same case as for the other divers watches which means, its all wrong.. i had the vintage red diver from steinhart and there are so many annoying things made wrong that i couldnt wear it for more than a couple of weeks..


Steinhart makes what people want aesthetically...sadly too many shared generic parts as you say


----------



## tmoris

not to mention their bracelets.. *puke*


----------



## Darwin

Their bracelets aren't that bad on homages to newer stuff (though I don't like the interface between the SEL and the bracelet - clunky), what really gets me is the case profile. It's just wrong for any Rolex homage, IMNHO. Do like my OVM, though...


----------



## Happytalk

Case profile is what draws me to the MkII Kingston and Nassau. The smaller teeth on the bezel and flushness to the wrist are extra slick. 

Ha anybody modded the hands on a black bay? Kind of a ridiculous idea but isn't all of this anyway?


----------



## tmoris

Darwin said:


> Their bracelets aren't that bad on homages to newer stuff (though I don't like the interface between the SEL and the bracelet - clunky), what really gets me is the case profile. It's just wrong for any Rolex homage, IMNHO. Do like my OVM, though...


they were the reason I didnt understand why do people wear watches on bracelets when bracelets are clearly uncomfortable, pulling hair, chunky and ugly (steinhart bracelets donot taper).

i understood the difference after i have bought my first "normal" watch on a bracelet - omega smp. since then i detest steinhart bracelets..


----------



## mlb212

tmoris said:


> i understood the difference after i have bought my first "normal" watch on a bracelet - omega smp. since then i detest steinhart bracelets..


interesting...and a PO bracelet?


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> In other news, the Nassau has taken the lead over the Kingston.


Really?


----------



## Dragoon

39-40 mm is really the sweet spot for these 6538 homages. I am surprised at how many new models are released where the designers make the mistake of attempting to increase the size of the case to appeal to more customers or to utilize a previous case design or catalog case choice: whatever the reason.

It really is a disservice to the design once you see it in the metal. It becomes a huge watch instead of a vintage looking inspired piece. I noticed this on the Benarus Vintage pieces. I got one of the 40mm designs but I can only imagine the 42 and 44 were monsters (which is not a bad thing) but just doesnt give a vintage feel.

I like the Steinhart design but am thinking the 42mm case might make it too big for a vintage vibe.

I purchased the Tarnan Oceanographer a few years ago and it is 42mm and it really does wear large. IT does not stop me from wearing it!


----------



## navyman

mlb212 said:


> Really?


Good question. How has the Nassau taken the lead over the Kingston?


----------



## mlb212

navyman said:


> Good question. How has the Nassau taken the lead over the Kingston?


Sincerely, I would like to hear this...


----------



## Plat0

navyman said:


> Good question. How has the Nassau taken the lead over the Kingston?


Either his tastes have changed or he simply gave up on the Kingston and grabbed a much easier to attain Nassau. I did the same thing until I got my Nassau and just couldn't settle for it. I sold it right away and I finally (a year later) found my Kingston.


----------



## tmoris

mlb212 said:


> interesting...and a PO bracelet?


I havent had a PO for more than a couple of minutes, so cant say..

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> interesting...and a PO bracelet?


Omega has some really nice bracelets from what I understand? I do not own one but Omega is certainly on my short list.



navyman said:


> Good question. How has the Nassau taken the lead over the Kingston?


I could easily see this. Not everyone likes gold, sometimes the gold gets "lost" which I assume would not be a problem with the white, gilt seems dressy while I think the white could dress up and dress down with equal ease and then maybe a person would wear a Nassau more to save wear on a Kingston. I think the Nassau is under rated on this forum.


----------



## Plat0

White Tuna said:


> Omega has some really nice bracelets from what I understand? I do not own one but Omega is certainly on my short list.
> 
> I could easily see this. Not everyone likes gold, sometimes the gold gets "lost" which I assume would not be a problem with the white, gilt seems dressy while I think the white could dress up and dress down with equal ease and then maybe a person would wear a Nassau more to save wear on a Kingston. I think the Nassau is under rated on this forum.


I would have kept my Nassau if the dial was glossy in combination with the silver hands (seconds hand included). I couldn't get over the construction paper like matte dial and the white seconds hand (my personal preference). Don't get me wrong though, that doesn't take away from matte dials because my sea fighter has a matte dial in combination with a matte bezel that is perfect in my opinion. And I guess that's where my preference is: the bezel and dial have to match up to me. That said, my Kingston rocks my world and the 3-6-9 Nassau will probably as well... And the Key West!


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> my Kingston rocks my world and the 3-6-9 Nassau will probably as well... And the Key West!


Boom, agreed! My Kingston is my favorite watch, though I suspect it might get displaced if I can snag a Key West. And do I need a 3-6-9 Nassau? Nope. But I sure do want one...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> I could easily see this. Not everyone likes gold, sometimes the gold gets "lost" which I assume would not be a problem with the white, gilt seems dressy while I think the white could dress up and dress down with equal ease and then maybe a person would wear a Nassau more to save wear on a Kingston. I think the Nassau is under rated on this forum.


If anything could be better than the current Kingston (I know, I know...bare with me for a second) it would be a platinum replacing the gilt. I was under the impression that some Kingstons were made in such a fashion. Anybody know anything more about these Kingstons?

I was holding up on a Nassau to see what the Steinhart 6538 was going to look like, ended up looking more like a 6200. I was also waiting for another Kingston to show up on the market, but its gotten very quiet. I am also afraid the Nassau 3-6-9 is going to replace the current version as well, so its Nassau ordering time...


----------



## enkidu

mlb212 said:


> If anything could be better than the current Kingston (I know, I know...bare with me for a second) it would be a platinum replacing the gilt. I was under the impression that some Kingstons were made in such a fashion. Anybody know anything more about these Kingstons?
> 
> I was holding up on a Nassau to see what the Steinhart 6538 was going to look like, ended up looking more like a 6200. I was also waiting for another Kingston to show up on the market, but its gotten very quiet. I am also afraid the Nassau 3-6-9 is going to replace the current version as well, so its Nassau ordering time...


It's an interesting idea. Note that the glossy gilt Kingston dials were printed using the lost-paint method, whereby the entire dial is first polished to a mirror finish, plated with gold, printed with acid-resistant paint where you want the gold markers to be, re-coated the dial with the glossy black layer, then removed the acid resistant paint (and the black layer) to reveal the gold plating. I suppose you could re-do it all with rhodium or platinum. Platinum would be very (very) expensive and rhodium would be just as good at a fraction of the cost. I'd actually love it if I could get a duplicate of my Kingston with all the gold replaced with rhodium.

referenced post: Project Kingston (continued)


----------



## mlb212

enkidu said:


> It's an interesting idea. Note that the glossy gilt Kingston dials were printed using the lost-paint method, whereby the entire dial is first polished to a mirror finish, plated with gold, printed with acid-resistant paint where you want the gold markers to be, re-coated the dial with the glossy black layer, then removed the acid resistant paint (and the black layer) to reveal the gold plating. I suppose you could re-do it all with rhodium or platinum. Platinum would be very (very) expensive and rhodium would be just as good at a fraction of the cost. I'd actually love it if I could get a duplicate of my Kingston with all the gold replaced with rhodium.
> 
> referenced post: Project Kingston (continued)


I love the idea of a shiny non-gilt Kingston whether it be pladium, rhodium, or platinum...Montserrat (?); a fiery exciting brother/neighbor to the Kingston. Would Bill ever go for this?


----------



## Darwin

mlb212 said:


> I love the idea of a shiny non-gilt Kingston whether it be pladium, rhodium, or platinum...Montserrat (?); a fiery exciting brother/neighbor to the Kingston. Would Bill ever go for this?


I doubt it - the Kington was a limited run of 300 and all 300 have been delivered. Love my matte-dialed date Kingston with red 12 o'clock triangle


----------



## gman54

I know it's not for everyone, but for my money.... Black Kingston, gilt dial, red triangle. I really didn't get excited about my Kingston and was ready to flip it until I had it DLC'd.


----------



## Plat0

gman54 said:


> I know it's not for everyone, but for my money.... Black Kingston, gilt dial, red triangle. I really didn't get excited about my Kingston and was ready to flip it until I had it DLC'd.


I'll be honest. I hated your Kingston at first...

But man it's awesome...


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> If anything could be better than the current Kingston (I know, I know...bare with me for a second) it would be a platinum replacing the gilt. I was under the impression that some Kingstons were made in such a fashion. Anybody know anything more about these Kingstons?
> 
> I was holding up on a Nassau to see what the Steinhart 6538 was going to look like, ended up looking more like a 6200. I was also waiting for another Kingston to show up on the market, but its gotten very quiet. I am also afraid the Nassau 3-6-9 is going to replace the current version as well, so its Nassau ordering time...


I believe, and I would not take this as gospel, that the replacement for the current Nassau will be the date version Nassau.


----------



## Chromejob

sunster said:


> Steinhart has just released it's own version though very much in their own styling...ie their 42 diam cases and its also quite tall at 16. Sore of takes away from the vintage idea but the colourways are the same
> Kingston lovers probably will dislike it but for those who don't own a kingston, it may be a larger option for a fraction of the price
> OCEAN one vintage... - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


Just noticed this last night. A nice Christmas prezzie to vintage fans, but it seems to have too much gold on the face. And the font for 3, 6, 9 seems bloated, as if hastily done. At least Gunter ditched his usual "snowcone" hour hand for a traditional lollypop design.

Otherwise a nice "Connery homage" as they'd been calling it in that forum. I like the choice of numerals, echoing Fleming's comment in OHMSS about Bond's preference in watch.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## navyman

Seems like a nice effort but at 42mm it is a deal buster for me. That is why I sold my Raven Vintage 42mm. I finally found a Kingston which is the perfect size.


----------



## gman54

Plat0 said:


> I'll be honest. I hated your Kingston at first...
> 
> But man it's awesome...


That's awesome Plat0... I appreciate your candor sir! Many folks have said that they don't like it DLC'd. Some like vanilla, some like chocolate... I'll have a serving of each please ;-)


----------



## Happytalk

For me it seems the Kingston may end up a safe queen where a pre owned Nassau would be worn more. They are so close in design at least to a non OCD person such as myself. There is more to it than this but it is late.


----------



## gman54

Happytalk said:


> For me it seems the Kingston may end up a safe queen where a pre owned Nassau would be worn more. They are so close in design at least to a non OCD person such as myself. There is more to it than this but it is late.


None of my watches are safe queens. My Kingston gets as much time on the wrist as most of my other watches. Although, my Nassau is a daily beater... I do mean beater! It looks years older than reality.


----------



## Happytalk

I am with you, but would you beat up the Kingston like that?


----------



## Plat0

Happytalk said:


> I am with you, but would you beat up the Kingston like that?


I'm daily wearing my Kingston.... It'll eventually show that fact.


----------



## White Tuna

Plat0 said:


> I'm daily wearing my Kingston.... It'll eventually show that fact.


Me too. I bought the Kingston to wear daily. If I keep taking watches out of the rotation because I am scared of what could/will happen to them when I wear them than what will I wear. I really appreciate having a watch like the Kingston to wear every day.


----------



## mtbmike

On occasion during the summer I have got to the pool to swim laps and realized I forgot to swap my Kingston for my G-Shock. My King has a good few miles in the pool even if it was by default!


----------



## Fullers1845

Safe queens my eye! MkII watches are built to be worn! Here's my daily-wear Kingston on my recent 6-day Rio Grande canoe trip.


----------



## Quartersawn

Fullers1845 said:


> Safe queens my eye! MkII watches are built to be worn! Here's my daily-wear Kingston on my recent 6-day Rio Grande canoe trip.


A Kingston in Boquillas Canyon?

Awesome. :-!


----------



## lipjin

I managed to get myself a Kingston and a Nassau and am debating swapping the dial of the Nassau with the plank dial and hands 

Then again I could just source a case back for the extra plank case I have and it'll be a brand new Kingston 

Hmmm


----------



## White Tuna

lipjin said:


> I managed to get myself a Kingston and a Nassau and am debating swapping the dial of the Nassau with the plank dial and hands
> 
> Then again I could just source a case back for the extra plank case I have and it'll be a brand new Kingston
> 
> Hmmm


:rodekaart I do not think that talk like that is encouraged around here and would be considered bad faith by many.


----------



## tmoris

lipjin said:


> I managed to get myself a Kingston and a Nassau and am debating swapping the dial of the Nassau with the plank dial and hands
> 
> Then again I could just source a case back for the extra plank case I have and it'll be a brand new Kingston
> 
> Hmmm


to add to what White Tuna already wrote, you would void the warranty of your timepieces if you did that..


----------



## lipjin

tmoris said:


> to add to what White Tuna already wrote, you would void the warranty of your timepieces if you did that..


Yeah most of my timepieces are out of warranty and I'm a big fan of modding pieces (have a panda dial 3572 speedy).

I don't see the harm if I wasn't trying to sell the plank on its own as a frankenwatch- that would be frowned upon. But if it's yours, don't see why you shouldn't enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## MHe225

*Somewhat off topic*



lipjin said:


> most of my timepieces are out of warranty and I'm a big fan of modding pieces (have a panda dial 3572 speedy).


|> |>

Nothing wrong with that; mine says hello:









/Off Topic - Back to the scheduled programming.

RonB

PS - too many words in this thread already; we need more pictures ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

Saxon007 said:


> A Kingston in Boquillas Canyon?
> 
> Awesome. :-!


Right on, Bro. Down river from Boquillas. Maravillas Creek to Dryden Crossing: The Wild and Scenic Lower Canyons of the Rio Grande.


----------



## Plat0

lipjin said:


> I managed to get myself a Kingston and a Nassau and am debating swapping the dial of the Nassau with the plank dial and hands
> 
> Then again I could just source a case back for the extra plank case I have and it'll be a brand new Kingston
> 
> Hmmm


Cannibalizing the plank kit to make a clone Kingston...

I think if you're doing that without trying to put it into the market its OK. It is yours after all...


----------



## lipjin

MHe225 said:


> |> |>
> 
> Nothing wrong with that; mine says hello:
> 
> View attachment 1307939
> 
> 
> /Off Topic - Back to the scheduled programming.
> 
> RonB
> 
> PS - too many words in this thread already; we need more pictures ;-)


My mitsukoshi says hi too












Plat0 said:


> Cannibalizing the plank kit to make a clone Kingston...
> 
> I think if you're doing that without trying to put it into the market its OK. It is yours after all...


Basically my Kingston doesn't have the red triangle bezel and the Nassau comes in the configuration. I prefer the gilt dial and wonder how that looks with the Nassau white hands...


----------



## Plat0

So you want to combine the gilt dial with the silver Nassau hands (with the white seconds hand)?


That'll look awful...


----------



## Happytalk

So there is a Kingston for sale but no red triangle. I love the red triangle. One of the draws for me.


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> So there is a Kingston for sale but no red triangle. I love the red triangle. One of the draws for me.


...spoke too soon


----------



## heebs

lipjin said:


> Yeah most of my timepieces are out of warranty and I'm a big fan of modding pieces (have a panda dial 3572 speedy).
> 
> I don't see the harm if I wasn't trying to sell the plank on its own as a frankenwatch- that would be frowned upon. But if it's yours, don't see why you shouldn't enjoy it to the fullest


I'm pretty sure the limiting factor is the caseback because there are NO replacements from Bill. I assume there's no movement ring in the plank kit either. The only way to make it work would be to transplant the parts into the Nassau.


----------



## Happytalk

So to clarify, if you have a Kingston with the plank kit it is only good as a replacement? No way to make another watch and have 2?


----------



## Plat0

Happytalk said:


> So to clarify, if you have a Kingston with the plank kit it is only good as a replacement? No way to make another watch and have 2?


Without a case back and movement the parts are just simply parts. The point of the plank kit was to have spare parts to repair the Kingston. That's it. Bill has already warned against cannibalizing Nassau's to make clone Kingstons from the plank kits (will void warranty and the MKII community will disown you ).


----------



## tmoris

mlb212 said:


> ...spoke too soon


so much for planks under $2k..

Q.E.D.


----------



## Happytalk

Human behavior dictates... Ahh never mind. However, It's settled. Nassau!


----------



## White Tuna

tmoris said:


> so much for planks under $2k..
> 
> Q.E.D.


I see the thread linked on watch recon but the thread will not open for me no matter how I try. Did it sell? What did it sell for? It looked like it had a lot of straps though, which is REALLY nice.


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> I see the thread linked on watch recon but the thread will not open for me no matter how I try. Did it sell? What did it sell for? It looked like it had a lot of straps though, which is REALLY nice.


It sold, I was the buyer, $2k. I overpaid by ~15%, but it was a non-date, non-red triangle; it was exactly what I wanted other than not being a plank kit. I just got tired a waiting for a blue unicorn with rainbow hair to email me a Kingston plank kit for $1500.


----------



## curt941

I think Planks are going to go for $2500+


----------



## mlb212

curt941 said:


> I think Planks are going to go for $2500+


A plank kit sold yesterday for $2k in minutes... The market for planks seems to be higher than $2k. The 007 plank should tell us the upper limit, however that seller may want to hold firm on price and let the market move to his price.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> It sold, I was the buyer, $2k. I overpaid by ~15%, but it was a non-date, non-red triangle; it was exactly what I wanted other than not being a plank kit. I just got tired a waiting for a blue unicorn with rainbow hair to email me a Kingston plank kit for $1500.


Congratulations! Was it a plank kit? If so should it not come with both the red and Bond bezels as well as two watch faces? Also what was the lume?


----------



## curt941

Which forum? Only Kingston I saw was the one with all the straps that was here on WUS.



mlb212 said:


> A plank kit sold yesterday for $2k in minutes... The market for planks seems to be higher than $2k. The 007 plank should tell us the upper limit, however that seller may want to hold firm on price and let the market move to his price.


----------



## mlb212

curt941 said:


> Which forum? Only Kingston I saw was the one with all the straps that was here on WUS.


You posted on his thread yesterday! Two below this one! POR901 sold Kingston #49 @ $2k, and Nassau #35 @ $725...I don't know what happened to the vantage.


----------



## MHe225

White Tuna said:


> Was it a plank kit? If so should it not come with both the red and Bond bezels as well as two watch faces? Also what was the lume?


Not necessarily - buyers could specify what's in their Plank kits. You could have asked for two Bond bezels and two non-gilt dials - I opted for essentially two identical watches: gilt, no-date, red triangle:









You have to take my word for it on the dial - haven't fully unwrapped it for fear of leaving finger-prints / grease & acid that could "eat away" the dial. 
And I really don't care how much the full kits sell for - mine is here to stay. I can not be persuaded otherwise (unless, of course, we fall on very hard times)

RonB


----------



## mlb212

MHe225 said:


> Not necessarily - buyers could specify what's in their Plank kits. You could have asked for two Bond bezels and two non-gilt dials - I opted for essentially two identical watches: gilt, no-date, red
> RonB


what do you know about these non gilt dials? Is the dial painted or is it the same method only without gold? Platinum? Rhodium? Pladium?


----------



## mlb212

MHe225 said:


> And I really don't care how much the full kits sell for - mine is here to stay. I can not be persuaded otherwise (unless, of course, we fall on very hard times)
> RonB


I hope you never sell yours as well; but for insurance purposes, you may want to tell the insurance company how much it costs to replace your Kingston plank kit based on market prices...as you'll likely have to enter the market for that replacement Kingston.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> what do you know about these non gilt dials? Is the dial painted or is it the same method only without gold? Platinum? Rhodium? Pladium?


No, they were black with white indices like the Nassau:










https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/kingston-question-non-gilt-dials-671484.html


----------



## White Tuna

MHe225 said:


> Not necessarily - buyers could specify what's in their Plank kits. You could have asked for two Bond bezels and two non-gilt dials - I opted for essentially two identical watches: gilt, no-date, red triangle:
> 
> View attachment 1310081
> 
> 
> You have to take my word for it on the dial - haven't fully unwrapped it for fear of leaving finger-prints / grease & acid that could "eat away" the dial.
> And I really don't care how much the full kits sell for - mine is here to stay. I can not be persuaded otherwise (unless, of course, we fall on very hard times)
> 
> RonB


Yes, I understand. But as far as I was aware there were very few people who did this. Most were different in at least one of the offered options. Since he said he purchased a plank kit I was interested in the alternate parts.


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> Yes, I understand. But as far as I was aware there were very few people who did this. Most were different in at least one of the offered options. Since he said he purchased a plank kit I was interested in the alternate parts.


Thanks white tuna, so interesting to read some of the historical threads about the Kingston. To clarify, I did not get a plank kit. I got everything else I wanted but the plank kit...I'll live.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> Thanks white tuna, so interesting to read some of the historical threads about the Kingston. To clarify, I did not get a plank kit. I got everything else I wanted but the plank kit...I'll live.


I have two Kingston's. No plank kits. Only want one when I read about them. I think you will like your Kingston and long for a plank kit but really never miss it.


----------



## MHe225

mlb212 said:


> I hope you never sell yours as well; but for insurance purposes, you may want to tell the insurance company how much it costs to replace your Kingston plank kit based on market prices...as you'll likely have to enter the market for that replacement Kingston.


Good point |>
Purely hypothetically now: how would insurance companies 10 years or so from now handle such situation? By that time, nobody may be willing to sell his or her Kingston, so what is a fair replacement value if it can't be replaced? I really hope I'll never have to find out ....

RonB


----------



## Happytalk

I think we will see a drop in prices after a yea or two. Sometime it just takes another great homage/version to do this. Also as Nassau for under $800. Where was that?


----------



## White Tuna

Happytalk said:


> I think we will see a drop in prices after a yea or two. Sometime it just takes another great homage/version to do this. Also as Nassau for under $800. Where was that?


Or the Key West could bump or crush the price of the Kingston. I believe that the Key West will have an affect on Kingston prices one way or the other.


----------



## JFingers

MHe225 said:


> Not necessarily - buyers could specify what's in their Plank kits. You could have asked for two Bond bezels and two non-gilt dials - I opted for essentially two identical watches: gilt, no-date, red triangle:
> 
> And I really don't care how much the full kits sell for - mine is here to stay. I can not be persuaded otherwise (unless, of course, we fall on very hard times)
> 
> RonB


RonB, I agree. The Kingston is by far my favorite watch and things will have to be awfully awful for me to sell it. I'm lucky to have stumbled onto a plank kit during one of my previous deployments, and with the help of this community, snagged it. I don't think I have all the seals anymore, not sure they made the transition (I think I'm the third owner). However, while my Kingston that I wear is gilt, date, red triangle, C3 (green) lume, while the "parts" are gilt, date, "Bond bezel" with BGW9 lume.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> I think we will see a drop in prices after a yea or two. Sometime it just takes another great homage/version to do this. Also as Nassau for under $800. Where was that?


Here...

Kingston / Nassau / Vantage

If you emailed him quickly he sent you an email with prices for the watches. I did and got the prices, by the time I answered his email, they were sold. As his post states, he wanted to give us a shot before somebody from the sales forum got ahold of an MKII and did God knows what to them...display caseback, ceramic bezel, acrylic crystal, sword hands, etc...


----------



## mlb212

cpotters said:


> That seems to be about right, a few have traded hands $2500+ and a few around $1200, but - typically a baseline with normal wear seems to average around $1300-$1400, Gilt Dial around $1400-$1500, and a full blown early serial number with the plank kit included in that $2000 to $2400 range (maybe a tad more if MNIB). BTW, that S/N 007 did change hands earlier in the year (End of January) for about $2,250. One of the things I don't factor in is "relative value" when allowing for the customs expenses. That does add to the intrinsic investment overseas, but I can't say yet as to whether a buyer in the Euro-zone with make that connection in its value.


My esteemed colleague, 
The last few weeks we have seen four Kingstons enter the market: the 007, the WUS plank, the MWR plank, and "straps" GO; pricing at $3600, $2k, $1500, $2k. I would argue we are beginning to see the effect of scarcity on the marketplace, the WUS and MWR planks sold in minutes to hours and were priced below market owning to their fast sale. The 007 and "straps" GO spent/spending days on the market. As the rate of Kingstons entering the market decreases, I would expect market prices to increase. Why then do we see the occasional mispriced Kingston, usually on the low end when sellers can "find" their market by lowering price?


----------



## Happytalk

mlb212 said:


> Here...
> 
> Kingston / Nassau / Vantage
> 
> If you emailed him quickly he sent you an email with prices for the watches. I did and got the prices, by the time I answered his email, they were sold. As his post states, he wanted to give us a shot before somebody from the sales forum got ahold of an MKII and did God knows what to them...display caseback, ceramic bezel, acrylic crystal, sword hands, etc...


Frustrating that it wasn't in the sales forum but nice of him, I guess.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> Here...
> 
> Kingston / Nassau / Vantage
> 
> If you emailed him quickly he sent you an email with prices for the watches. I did and got the prices, by the time I answered his email, they were sold. As his post states, he wanted to give us a shot before somebody from the sales forum got ahold of an MKII and did God knows what to them...display caseback, ceramic bezel, acrylic crystal, sword hands, etc...


That was very nice of POR901. Great job POR901!


----------



## Dragoon

Easy to answer. Not all WIS are concerned about market value. This may just be a "hobby" for them and they are not concerned about the monetary aspect. So, they may only ask what they paid or a few bucks to a few hundred more on a high demand piece like the Kingston and know that they are getting "good Karma" for their deed and passing along a great watch to someone, perhaps, who really would not be able to afford one at the "market value" price.

Lets be realistic. Some of the members on here do not have to worry about living paycheck to paycheck. More power to them and god bless them and all who frequent WUS in this holiday season.



mlb212 said:


> Why then do we see the occasional mispriced Kingston, usually on the low end when sellers can "find" their market by lowering price?


----------



## Happytalk

At the end of the day, it's all good with me.


----------



## curt941

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mk-ii-kingston-plank-955424.html


----------



## mlb212

curt941 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mk-ii-kingston-plank-955424.html


LOL, who said planks are going for $2500? That is my type of plank also, except for the date...


----------



## curt941

I called that...haha


----------



## Happytalk

Did it go?


----------



## Plat0

curt941 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mk-ii-kingston-plank-955424.html


Priced too high. If it were a no-date, red triangle, gilt dial, BGW9, with matching plank kit in excellent to perfect condition: Id maybe pay the 2500.


----------



## Dragoon

I dont see any reason why it wouldnt sell at that price. It is one of the better planks to come along recently. It has a gilt dial in the plank kit too. Both are date dials with gilt hands. Looks to be well cared for. 

If the seller needs to sell quickly then I could see it going for less but if the seller has some time he should nt have much problem getting what he is asking.

They have established a market presence and most folks in the know realize they are getting less and less available.

They prices are getting to the point where you just dont buy them to get an extra one!!!!


----------



## White Tuna

curt941 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mk-ii-kingston-plank-955424.html


It has two bond bezels. I guess there are more of those (Duplicate Bezel Plank Kits) floating out there than I had thought.


----------



## heatscore

It just sold about an hour ago; a new precedent? I don't know much about the pricing of these pieces.


----------



## mlb212

heatscore said:


> It just sold about an hour ago; a new precedent? I don't know much about the pricing of these pieces.


Wow, not sure why but I am surprised...


----------



## lipjin

Bill is now pricing his new watches in the 1500-1800 range. At this rate, Kingstons are doing to go beyond 2k IMHO. 

I wonder if he has a business plan beyond the one man operation at some point, he would have to think of his legacy

Please don't sell to Swatch


----------



## Plat0

lipjin said:


> Please don't sell to Swatch




I see this coming... MKII is too good to be true.


----------



## Dragoon

I dont think anyone WANTS to see this happen but if it does .....

....we can all have a BIG party with Bill....in SwissMadeWatchLand. :-d:-d

AND.....maybe we will finally get a chance to see real true honest to goodness Swiss Watch Elves!!!!|>|>|>










Besides.... what would be the upside for Bill to sell out? Other than the obvious pile of money; Bill is doing what he chose to do. He left the corporate world to create his own smallish empire. Now that he has all the building blocks, website, e boutique, various models and future models in process....why sell? So, Bill can go back to the Corporate World with Swatch? What would Bill do with the rest of his life without US bugging him endlessly for another watch and when will it be ready?



Plat0 said:


> I see this coming... MKII is too good to be true.


----------



## Dragoon

Yeah, I think that might be a forum precedent perhaps. They have sold for more outside the forum sales corner (assuming it sold for full price).



heatscore said:


> It just sold about an hour ago; a new precedent? I don't know much about the pricing of these pieces.


----------



## Happytalk

You never know what the actual behind the scenes price is.


----------



## Plat0

Happytalk said:


> You never know what the actual behind the scenes price is.


Exactly.


----------



## Dragoon

While we do not know the actual sale price; we do know a few facts that indicate this plank kit probably sold close to that price.

1. The item was only listed for a few days prior to sale. I have found that when items sell over the $1500 range and sell within a few days that the item is usually priced accordingly. Now, there could be some discount by the seller of 5-10% or paypal fees or shipping fees or all the above but in this instance I think it is safe to assume the sale price was within a few hundred ($150-$250) of the asking if not full price.

2. The plank was a desirable configuration. It was well cared for and had a gilt date dial in the plank along with mint plank items which were as shipped. All these things are important in the Kingston plank kit and sales prices. If you have a matte finish dial then you just have basically a Nassau dial although "Kingston" is on the dial yada yada yada. And I have a Nassau so I am not stating any negative impressions with the Nassau. Love it , Love it , Love it! But, in regards to the Kingston and pricing .... they are more desirable, IMO, with both dials being gilt.

3. This was one of the few recent Plank Kits with the above referenced gilt plank dial option that has been recently offered. So, for potential buyers who were sitting on the fence and waiting for the optimal Plank Kit to purchase,..... this was probably it. Gonna quibble over a few hundred dollars and have some one else purchase it out from under you. It could be a while before another one like this is available.

4. The timing of the sale was good. It was put on sale at a time when it could be shipped for Xmas gifting. Certainly someone will have a new Kingston for Xmas. Just the right gift for the chap who really wants a 6538 but didnt have a good year on Wall Street!

5. And, of course, we can still easily justify the full price selling price based on both market scarcity, escalation of MKII price structure, a watch which is practically hand made and hand built along with numerous inpsections in both Switzerland and US by Bill himself prior to shipment. I think many folks just take that part for granted. Hand built watches are not CHEAP. And, at $2500 for both a watch AND a full replacement kit of parts is STILL an outstanding value when you are talking about a very high demand piece like the Kingston in one of the optimal configurations.

6. I think it is safe to say that outside of Rolex, the Kingston is the absolute BEST homage to the 6538 Big Crown. Best as in best quality, best dial with gilt, best trip lock crown, best bezel, best vintage look bracelet, best size at 39mm, nicely domed crystal, best kit...ect. ect. ect.

7. Personally, I have not noticed a decline in the pricing on the Plank Kits. To me anyhow, it appears they are going up in value in the watch market. Seeing how there were only 100 to maybe 150 plank kits ever produced (and maybe my numbers are incorrect by a small margin) I dont see them as getting more affordable.

So, when we look at these factors, I see this Plank as receiving a very "strong" offer from the buyer with perhaps a slight discount just because the seller was so inclined.

When you have a watch that is in high demand you usually do not sell it at a steep discount if you are interested in maximizing the selling price. And , in this case, I doubt much of a discount was discussed. Probably just a "what is your best price" on a PM and then paying whatever the seller wanted.



Happytalk said:


> You never know what the actual behind the scenes price is.





Happytalk said:


> You never know what the actual behind the scenes price is.


----------



## Plat0

Dragoon said:


> While we do not know the actual sale price; we do know a few facts that indicate this plank kit probably sold close to that price.
> 
> 1. The item was only listed for a few days prior to sale. I have found that when items sell over the $1500 range and sell within a few days that the item is usually priced accordingly. Now, there could be some discount by the seller of 5-10% or paypal fees or shipping fees or all the above but in this instance I think it is safe to assume the sale price was within a few hundred ($150-$250) of the asking if not full price.
> 
> 2. The plank was a desirable configuration. It was well cared for and had a gilt date dial in the plank along with mint plank items which were as shipped. All these things are important in the Kingston plank kit and sales prices. If you have a matte finish dial then you just have basically a Nassau dial although "Kingston" is on the dial yada yada yada. And I have a Nassau so I am not stating any negative impressions with the Nassau. Love it , Love it , Love it! But, in regards to the Kingston and pricing .... they are more desirable, IMO, with both dials being gilt.
> 
> 3. This was one of the few recent Plank Kits with the above referenced gilt plank dial option that has been recently offered. So, for potential buyers who were sitting on the fence and waiting for the optimal Plank Kit to purchase,..... this was probably it. Gonna quibble over a few hundred dollars and have some one else purchase it out from under you. It could be a while before another one like this is available.
> 
> 4. The timing of the sale was good. It was put on sale at a time when it could be shipped for Xmas gifting. Certainly someone will have a new Kingston for Xmas. Just the right gift for the chap who really wants a 6538 but didnt have a good year on Wall Street!
> 
> 5. And, of course, we can still easily justify the full price selling price based on both market scarcity, escalation of MKII price structure, a watch which is practically hand made and hand built along with numerous inpsections in both Switzerland and US by Bill himself prior to shipment. I think many folks just take that part for granted. Hand built watches are not CHEAP. And, at $2500 for both a watch AND a full replacement kit of parts is STILL an outstanding value when you are talking about a very high demand piece like the Kingston in one of the optimal configurations.
> 
> 6. I think it is safe to say that outside of Rolex, the Kingston is the absolute BEST homage to the 6538 Big Crown. Best as in best quality, best dial with gilt, best trip lock crown, best bezel, best vintage look bracelet, best size at 39mm, nicely domed crystal, best kit...ect. ect. ect.
> 
> 7. Personally, I have not noticed a decline in the pricing on the Plank Kits. To me anyhow, it appears they are going up in value in the watch market. Seeing how there were only 100 to maybe 150 plank kits ever produced (and maybe my numbers are incorrect by a small margin) I dont see them as getting more affordable.
> 
> So, when we look at these factors, I see this Plank as receiving a very "strong" offer from the buyer with perhaps a slight discount just because the seller was so inclined.
> 
> When you have a watch that is in high demand you usually do not sell it at a steep discount if you are interested in maximizing the selling price. And , in this case, I doubt much of a discount was discussed. Probably just a "what is your best price" on a PM and then paying whatever the seller wanted.


All part of a good guess...


----------



## Dragoon

Yeah. Only peeps in a watch forum would/could be interested in such mundane reasoning!!!

Many times we get feedback on the Kingston sales from the purchasers who eventually stop by here to see whats up the MKII forum and we find out some concrete details. Most of the purchases of Kingstons, that we get first hand reports about, do not involve much discounting according to purchasers.

Happy Holidays! 




Plat0 said:


> All part of a good guess...


----------



## mlb212

Another GO Kingston has just come up...$2k

FS: MKII Kingston date/gilt dial with red triangle 210/300 with extras!!!


----------



## Plat0

That's an ambitious price...


----------



## JFingers

What I find surprising is that these are still popping up for sale at all. I guess I reckoned that they would have found long-term happy homes by now. Apparently I was wrong.


----------



## gamecock111

Not often you can flip for profit. I think the ability to sell for 2k might have something to do with it


----------



## mlb212

Plat0 said:


> That's an ambitious price...


Nine hours later the ambitiously priced Kingston GO is gone...


----------



## thejollywatcher

mlb212 said:


> Nine hours later the ambitiously priced Kingston GO is gone...


...and back on again :-d

 Buyer backed out so still up for sale. 
​
Last edited by imacreative; 10 Hours Ago at 21:45. Reason: Buyer backed out


----------



## White Tuna

thejollywatcher said:


> ...and back on again :-d Buyer backed out so still up for sale.
> ​
> Last edited by imacreative; 10 Hours Ago at 21:45. Reason: Buyer backed out


Yeah, I am sure that it is not conducive to selling when you read "That's an ambitious price..." right after you send the PM. :-d


----------



## Chromejob

Take away the cost of those extras, and the price doesn't seem so "ambitious" to me. Genuine croc strap, Hirsch rubber, leather NATO, etc. But I may be biased....


----------



## Darwin

I don't think that the price is bad for a gilt dial Kingston, as Chromejob noted, with the extras. Of course, I'd like to see it at $1150, but then I'd like to see a Sub 1680 for $1500 too!


----------



## mlb212

Three Kingston's are currently for sale. One red triangle ($1800, 210/300) and one Bond bezel ($1950, 274/300), both GO.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-m...-dial-red-triangle-210-300-extras-958178.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-kingston-no-date-959532.html


----------



## Darwin

There are three kinds of people in the world, those who can count and those who can't 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mlb212

Darwin said:


> There are three kinds of people in the world, those who can count and those who can't
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


I am including in my count the already infamous 007 Kingston plank kit. I didn't think I needed to mention its details as it is already well known...

My post was also a prodding of Happytalk. If he hasn't bought the 007 Kingston yet, he probably isn't interested.


----------



## Happytalk

Hey guys. Bought a Nassau with no date in better condition (unused) than that Kingston. I received the watch and began traveling about an hour after, so no time to resize . Brought the Omega on this trip. Looking forward to spending sometime with it soon.


----------



## Plat0

Which omega?


----------



## Happytalk

This old thing, friend.


----------



## mlb212

Great book, every time I eat a hotdog...


----------



## Happytalk

Been with the speedy for a while. It's always tops. Everything else gets sold eventually. If there's a good price on a Kingston and I catch it, of course, but, yes, for now I can more or less forget about it


----------



## White Tuna

Happytalk said:


> This old thing, friend.


That is my all time favorite novel. I picked it up once and put it down before completing the first chapter as I could not get into it. Later I picked it up again and after willing my way past the first chapter was rewarded. It is a very helpful book when I start to become a know-it-all. Come to think of it I need to read it again.

Love the watch too. The Speedy pro is definitely one of my favorite looking watches.


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> ... and one Bond bezel ($1950, 274/300), both GO.


I did a double take and had to check mine -- I'm one away from that beauty.


----------



## mlb212

Chromejob said:


> I did a double take and had to check mine -- I'm one away from that beauty.


nothing like checking the sales forum and finding your Kingston up for sale.


----------



## gman54

I know first hand that a DLC Kingston Plank (mint), a DLC Paradive (mint) , a LRRP Capstone (95%), and a lovingly worn Nassau among other timepieces will be released into the wild the third week of Jan 2014...


----------



## Plat0

gman54 said:


> I know first hand that a DLC Kingston Plank (mint), a DLC Paradive (mint) , and a LRRP Capstone (95%) among other timepieces will be released into the wild the third week of Jan 2014...


uh oh...


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk,
You could get this Rolex 6538 instead of a Kingston...

Early (i56) Rolex Submariner "Big Crown" James Bond 6538 w/ RARE Silver Gilt Dial


----------



## Plat0

Wow. 


I wish Bill had made the bond bezel with the red triangle...


----------



## curt941

New plank posted on ebay, not my watch for sale, just throwing it out there...$2800 buy it now.

MKII Kingston Gilt Plank Kit Automatic Watch Bill Yao No Date | eBay


----------



## Plat0

Wow. I wonder if that thing will move...


----------



## gman54

curt941 said:


> New plank posted on ebay, not my watch for sale, just throwing it out there...$2800 buy it now.
> 
> MKII Kingston Gilt Plank Kit Automatic Watch Bill Yao No Date | eBay


That price is nutz even if the watch is in original plastics....


----------



## Happytalk

Get your Nassau's while you can


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> Get your Nassau's while you can


LOL, one day we will be talking about Nassaus selling for a crazy price of $2k...


----------



## Quartersawn

gman54 said:


> That price is nutz even if the watch is in original plastics....


It does seem optimistic, one can buy a mint Seamaster - or even a Speedmaster - with boxes and papers/cards for less than that price.


----------



## White Tuna

Saxon007 said:


> It does seem optimistic, one can buy a mint Seamaster - or even a Speedmaster - with boxes and papers/cards for less than that price.


True. But then again so can everyone else.


----------



## adzman808

#16 plank kit in nigh on mint condition arrived with me in the UK yesterday from a deal on another forum & I didn't pay anywhere near $2800!

OK it wasn't cheap, but the happiness it's given me is worth every penny!


----------



## White Tuna

adzman808 said:


> #16 plank kit in nigh on mint condition arrived with me in the UK yesterday from a deal on another forum & I didn't pay anywhere near $2800!
> 
> OK it wasn't cheap, but the happiness it's given me is worth every penny!


Congratulations adzman808.






Enjoy your watch and plank kit.

Personally I find all of this talk of price a little boorish...but I still read. :think:


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> Personally I find all of this talk of price a little boorish...but I still read. :think:


True enough, but what a great experiment in market reflexivity...


----------



## Darwin

adzman808 said:


> #16 plank kit in nigh on mint condition arrived with me in the UK yesterday from a deal on another forum & I didn't pay anywhere near $2800!
> 
> OK it wasn't cheap, but the happiness it's given me is worth every penny!


Pictures, dammit!

Sent from my BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adzman808

Darwin said:


> Pictures, dammit!


Some Q&Ds from last night!



Love that dial & personally I'm glad mine doesn't have the red triangle and 15 minute markers



I'm sure you've all seen it before!!



The biggest draw for me (AFTER the gilt of course!) was white lume, no silly aged orange fake radium crap (@mods - am I allowed to say crap?)



Leap frogging the great grand child of its inspiration, on its way to my wrist!!!!!!!!



as you all know, just a hint of light and that gold steps up bright!!!! And yes, I am wearing it on a black croc!!!!


----------



## Darwin

Gorgeous! Congratulations 😊

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

adzman808 said:


> Some Q&Ds from last night!
> 
> Love that dial & personally I'm glad mine doesn't have the red triangle and 15 minute markers
> 
> I'm sure you've all seen it before!!
> 
> The biggest draw for me (AFTER the gilt of course!) was white lume, no silly aged orange fake radium crap (@mods - am I allowed to say crap?)
> 
> Leap frogging the great grand child of its inspiration, on its way to my wrist!!!!!!!!
> 
> as you all know, just a hint of light and that gold steps up bright!!!! And yes, I am wearing it on a black croc!!!!


Great pictures! May I be nosy and ask what your plank kit holds?


----------



## adzman808

White Tuna said:


> Great pictures! May I be nosy and ask what your plank kit holds?


Thanks

Sure, list below from memory!

(perhaps not every single thing it did originally?)

The watch (obv)
A pre-assembled case/"rivet" bracelet/crown tube/crown/bezel/bezel insert = this is all in one piece, simply swap the movement & case back from the main watch & you'd be good to go!
Spare dial (also no date)
Spare hands (I think, I didn't open it to get my grubby paw prints over them for no good reason)
Spring bar tool
A little tub of various spring bars
A little tub containing 2 spare bracelet pins & screws
Instructions & warranty
A Hirsch rubber strap (I think this was a freebie from my seller?)

What I think might be missing? The date & day wheels from the movement? (I'm sure I've read that Bill removed these on the non-dates) and the bond 'nato' (but I have one of these already, so I'm not bothered!)

To be honest I didn't buy it because it was a plank kit, I bought it because it was a Kingston & only the plank kit was available to me!


----------



## Plat0

Blue or green lume?


----------



## adzman808

Plat0 said:


> Blue or green lume?


Blue!


----------



## White Tuna

adzman808 said:


> Blue!


That is the BGW9 that Bill favors because it is so white in the light. Does your spare kit have the red triangle bezel and the white BGW9 lume or the slightly greenish tinted C3. No wrong answers. Some love both, some slightly prefer one over the other but would not kick the other off their wrist if you know what I mean.


----------



## adzman808

No red triangle on the spare kit (which is my preference!)

Don't know about the spare dial, I'm not touching the spares as I don't want to get any finger marks on them!

(A watch maker I am not!!)

My kit



Unnecessary gilt shot!!



Sorry for the bad pix!!

And sorry for the slight threadjack, I've kinda turned this into my own little incoming!!


----------



## adzman808

In keeping with the title of the thread...

Although I bought this in GBP (£) converted to US it was well under $1500

I think I did ok at current market rates for them (....) besides, if I'd bought new from Bill, I'd probably have had UK tax & UK tax admin fees to pay, which I think would of pushed that price to about $1000

I think it was worth the few extra $ as I bought without the risk and delays the original buyers took & also knowing the value the watches now have, not to mention my whole process of "I think I'll buy a Kingston" to "I'm wearing my Kingston" took about 4 days

I seem to recall the original buyers waited a bit longer?!!!!

I'm loving this watch, I kinda wanted a Tudor BB (great watch) but it's a little large, a bit to red and this was a lot cheaper & a lot more rare and special.

All that said, I buy watches to wear (I don't own a safe) so i'll be getting my bucks from this outta enjoyment, not resale!!


----------



## White Tuna

adzman808 said:


> No red triangle on the spare kit (which is my preference!)
> 
> Don't know about the spare dial, I'm not touching the spares as I don't want to get any finger marks on them!
> 
> (A watch maker I am not!!)
> 
> My kit
> 
> Unnecessary gilt shot!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pix!!
> 
> And sorry for the slight threadjack, I've kinda turned this into my own little incoming!!


Thank you for the pictures. I appreciate them. I totally understand about not opening the spares. There is no reason to risk messing anything up in any way.

Just a quick FYI, a few of us wear our Kingstons on Hadley Roma bracelets. In case you want to save wear on the bracelet.


----------



## White Tuna

adzman808 said:


> In keeping with the title of the thread...
> 
> Although I bought this in GBP (£) converted to US it was well under $1500
> 
> I think I did ok at current market rates for them (....) besides, if I'd bought new from Bill, I'd probably have had UK tax & UK tax admin fees to pay, which I think would of pushed that price to about $1000
> 
> I think it was worth the few extra $ as I bought without the risk and delays the original buyers took & also knowing the value the watches now have, not to mention my whole process of "I think I'll buy a Kingston" to "I'm wearing my Kingston" took about 4 days
> 
> I seem to recall the original buyers waited a bit longer?!!!!
> 
> I'm loving this watch, I kinda wanted a Tudor BB (great watch) but it's a little large, a bit to red and this was a lot cheaper & a lot more rare and special.
> 
> All that said, I buy watches to wear (I don't own a safe) so i'll be getting my bucks from this outta enjoyment, not resale!!


That is a good price and I have a Kingston for daily wear that I love. I think you will love the watch. Wear in good health.


----------



## mlb212

adzman808 said:


> Although I bought this in GBP (£) converted to US it was well under $1500


Some of us paid well over $1500 usd for our GO kingston. You got a fantastic price on your plank, congrats.


----------



## adzman808

Thanks guys, I was happy with the deal, it felt good but reading your comments just reinforces the happiness 

I'm off to google Hadley Roma


----------



## Happytalk

I've looked for the model number(s) for the Hadley Roma to no avail. Can you guys add them to this thread?


----------



## mlb212

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/mkii-nassau-hr-bracelet-830833.html


----------



## Happytalk

Thanks I've read that several times and can't come to a conclusion on which one to buy.


----------



## mlb212

Ok, maybe this is more to your liking?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/my-kingston-mesh-596984.html


----------



## White Tuna

Happytalk said:


> Thanks I've read that several times and can't come to a conclusion on which one to buy.


I use the *MB4016W*, 20mm, Stainless Steel with the Kingston's original solid end links and have had no problems. I would have no problem trying the one without the taper either. I do not think the cost is prohibitive to try either or both. I keep meaning to pick up a spare myself.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> Ok, maybe this is more to your liking?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/my-kingston-mesh-596984.html


Thank you for posting that. I recently purchased a couple of OEM straps and spring bars for my White Tuna from wjean28 and would have picked this mesh up if I had known. Shipping was a little slow but I would definitely order from him again.


----------



## Chromejob

adzman808 said:


> In keeping with the title of the thread...
> 
> Although I bought this in GBP (£) converted to US it was well under $1500
> 
> I think I did ok at current market rates for them (....) besides,....


Somewhere between a steal and a bargain. ;-) GOs were nearly US$1000 (with six-position regulation by Bill, a no-brainer to me). And to me the Broccoli / GOLDFINGER config has value outside the WIS realm.

ENJOY!

P. S. I wore mine on the bracelet Ollech & Wajs / West Coast Time watches come on. 20mm to 16mm taper, fit fine on the Kingston's end links.










// Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Happytalk

Well as the OP that was looking for a Kingston and bought a Nassau. Here is a pic. Got the hadley Roma bracelet. But ran into a stuck screw. Got another trip coming up and I've used up too much time dealing with it so I won't be taking it with me again! Not meant to be maybe? 
Pic, it did happen. One next to the speedy for no reason.










[


----------



## curt941

gman54 said:


> I know first hand that a DLC Kingston Plank (mint), a DLC Paradive (mint) , a LRRP Capstone (95%), and a lovingly worn Nassau among other timepieces will be released into the wild the third week of Jan 2014...


Someone buy this guy's Kingston. I had committed to buy it, but then an acrylic bezel stingray came up on eBay that is WAY more rare then a Kingston and I had to back out and now I feel HORRIBLE about it. I know a man is only as good as his word as Gary has told me a couple times, so I want to try and help him get this watch sold.


----------



## Happytalk

Where is it listed?


----------



## curt941

That's the thing, I contacted him after he made his post, he never officially had a for sale thread. And he still hasn't listed, so he may have had another buyer come in after me.


----------



## Dragoon

HIs comments on here was probably his "sales" post. Many posters on WUS will use the forums as their place for posting their watches for sale. They will put in wording like this poster in a thread about said watch or said brand. When the watches are as in demand as the Kingston and other MKII models it usually is all that is necessary to sell one.

It is technically "not" supposed to happen but aslong as the seller is not overtly obvious and just mentions that a watch is :

1. not 'working" for him for any number of reasons....

2. luvs it but is "has to go" to make room for a new acquisition...

3. has fallen out of rotation so must go.

All this can be stated in the context of the thread with a few pics and you get a PM from someone who is interested and you can forego the whole sales thread experience sometimes.

I sort of cringe when I see it but it goes on a lot. I think many posts on WUS are placed here for that reason.



curt941 said:


> That's the thing, I contacted him after he made his post, he never officially had a for sale thread. And he still hasn't listed, so he may have had another buyer come in after me.


----------



## farhad

Just came across this auction on eBay for a plank kit Kingston (bond bezel) and thought I'd post it here. This is not my auction and I'm only posting to help anyone who's looking for one.


----------



## White Tuna

farhad said:


> Just came across this auction on eBay for a plank kit Kingston (bond bezel) and thought I'd post it here. This is not my auction and I'm only posting to help anyone who's looking for one.


Sold, US $2,130.00. Looked new with the gold plastic still on it but mentioned slight use.


----------



## Plat0

White Tuna said:


> Sold, US $2,130.00. Looked new with the gold plastic still on it but mentioned slight use.


I thought that plastic was a bit misleading...

$2139 was a hell of a deal for a full plank kit!


----------



## Dragoon

I asked the seller if the pics were recent and a bout the plastic. He said he left the plastic on and the pics were recent. He was slightly agitated when I requested a pic with the curreny date next to it.

I think he could of gotten much more if he documented with pics slightly better. I agree it was an odd listing.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

there's another plank kit available on ebay for anyone interested. MKII Kingston Plank Kit Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## tmoris

I asked him for hi res pics and to rate the watch on TZ standards, he had an excuse for not taking the pics and didnt comment on rating. For me that was fishy enough to ignore the listing..


----------



## White Tuna

I thought from reading posts here and the release of the Nassau that the Kingston prices would have dropped a little. These two seem to be pretty healthy. I am neither happy or disappointed. I just am a little surprised.


----------



## mrklabb

elbilo said:


> there's another plank kit available on ebay for anyone interested. MKII Kingston Plank Kit Dive Watch | eBay


I thought about jumping on the second bc it has date, but will just wait on my Nassau 369.

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## TheMeasure

Dragoon said:


> I asked the seller if the pics were recent and a bout the plastic. He said he left the plastic on and the pics were recent. He was slightly agitated when I requested a pic with the curreny date next to it.
> I think he could of gotten much more if he documented with pics slightly better. I agree it was an odd listing.





tmoris said:


> I asked him for hi res pics and to rate the watch on TZ standards, he had an excuse for not taking the pics and didnt comment on rating. For me that was fishy enough to ignore the listing..


All reasonable requests considering the price one will have to pay to buy a Kingston plank. I had asked the seller what the plank kit configuration was? He responded, "I think the extra dial & hands are BGW9. I never opened the extra package." :-s

I just hope the winner of the auction gets a solid watch, hate to see a raw deal.


----------



## curt941

Yeah, i think we should all pass on the one from eBay.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

What were the prices of the original Kingston and/or Plank Kit when they were first released, or during pre-order? I've searched but can't find the answer. Thanks.


----------



## White Tuna

It has been a while but original price for the Plank Kits (first 100) owners was $750. 

Then there was a Plank 2(?) which was the next 100(?) users who were able to get in on the $750 purchase price with the option to purchase the parts kit for $200.

Next was the General Order which I was in. I paid $984.95 for NATO strap, shipping and 6 position regulation without the option to purchase the parts kit.

Before I received my Kingston Bill opened up the last ~10 Kingston's for sale and I picked one up. BGW9 seemed to be the only option. The cost with the NATO strap, shipping and 6 position regulation came to $1089.95 without any spare parts kit for this watch. 

Despite having ordered it over a year(?) after my original GO Kingston it came a month before due to the options.

I have never worn that watch and instead wear my original GO Kingston with C3. 
I generally perfer C3 lume to BGW9. 

I hope this helps. Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong or missed something.


----------



## navyman

The Plank Kingston that I bought last month still has all the original paper work that the original owner received and passed on to me says the price was $700.00. The first 100 plank owners got a great deal! Even though I paid much more than $700.00, I still feel that this is a great watch to own and I don't mind paying what I did. I own a total of three Kingstons and they are all different and I marvel at the craftsmanship that Bill put into them. People that have never held a Kingston just don't understand the magic of this watch. The Key West project will be just as good and I am looking forward to someday owning this as well.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

The original price of the Kingston was a hell of a value at around or less than $1000. Pity those who missed it, including myself. :-d



navyman said:


> People that have never held a Kingston just don't understand the magic of this watch. The Key West project will be just as good and I am looking forward to someday owning this as well.


The problem is convincing Bill to use the Soprod movements for general release. I don't see a reason why we wouldn't pay, I think, several hundred more for it. As you said, you paid more for the Kingston than at launch but it was worth it. I feel the Key West to be an great alternative to the Kingston and actually like it more so I would pay quite the penny for one. I fancied a Kingston but not so much when I saw the Key West.


----------



## Plat0

Devarika Woulf said:


> The original price of the Kingston was a hell of a value at around or less than $1000. Pity those who missed it, including myself. :-d
> 
> The problem is convincing Bill to use the Soprod movements for general release. I don't see a reason why we wouldn't pay, I think, several hundred more for it. As you said, you paid more for the Kingston than at launch but it was worth it. I feel the Key West to be an great alternative to the Kingston and actually like it more so I would pay quite the penny for one. I fancied a Kingston but not so much when I saw the Key West.


Nobody has seen the Key West...


----------



## MHe225

Devarika Woulf said:


> What were the prices of the original Kingston and/or Plank Kit when they were first released, or during pre-order? I've searched but can't find the answer. Thanks.


White Tuna has already answered your question, yet I'd like to share MKII's original information / offering for reference. I've posted this before, but lack the energy to search for it, so I'll waste a little bandwidth and put it out one more time:
View attachment MkII_Kingston.pdf

Enjoy!

*PS* - the link at the end of this pdf no longer works as this information has been moved from that particular location on MKII's server


----------



## Dragoon

I heard that Bill showed HOT White Tuna the prototype of the GMt. But, I could be mistaken. I read that in a ciphered message so we cannot always rely on accuracy of that information.  Word is the White Tuna was instructed to deny any knowledge of this alleged meeting and viewing.




Plat0 said:


> Nobody has seen the Key West...


----------



## Dragoon

Yes, we did get a great deal. But, keep in mind that the Kingston was the most expensive watch which Bill had produced up to that point in time. It was also the first pre order thru the Forum for Bill. Bill had put out some great pieces in his Stingray, Blackwater, Vantage, Quad 4, and a few others but the Kingston was not projected as a quick build and most of us were aware that it could take a while. But, there is no denying that with the Plank Kit included in the original Plank Owners offer that is was a rocking deal of the year for those with patience. Not many of us knew how great a deal until we saw some of the dial pics and eventually the finished watches.

The Kingston project started out with Bill conducting a survey on which of three watches the forum participants would like to see built? After the surveys were reviewed by Bill he eventually agreed that the 6538 homage would be the CHOSEN piece. What great insight on everyones part. Up to that point in time....I do not recall many 6538 homages that were available. After Bill had started the Kingston project there were no less than 2-3 proposed/released 6538's from other micro produceers prior to the release of the Kingston. It took around 2-3 years for completion and delivery. A long time to wait but well worth it.

At least, that is how I remember it.



navyman said:


> The Plank Kingston that I bought last month still has all the original paper work that the original owner received and passed on to me says the price was $700.00. The first 100 plank owners got a great deal! Even though I paid much more than $700.00, I still feel that this is a great watch to own and I don't mind paying what I did. .


----------



## White Tuna

Dragoon said:


> I heard that Bill showed HOT White Tuna the prototype of the GMt. But, I could be mistaken. I read that in a ciphered message so we cannot always rely on accuracy of that information.  Word is the White Tuna was instructed to deny any knowledge of this alleged meeting and viewing.


LOL, I wish. I have never met Bill. I know nothing other than what is posted here and maybe on a couple other places like wornandwound.com.

I have access to the search engine and if I remember a conversation relating to a question I will try to search for the posts and link them if I find them. I think that is helpful when you are searching because it helps a lot if you can remember key words.

I post a lot but that does not mean I know a lot. 







And I only have 2 MKII watches which doesn't even make me a MKII enthusiast from the look of some of the collections here. :-d


----------



## Dragoon

Just as I suspected the White Tuna.

BTW, are those brains on the grill?



White Tuna said:


> LOL, I wish. I have never met Bill. I know nothing other than what is posted here and maybe on a couple other places like wornandwound.com.
> 
> I have access to the search engine and if I remember a conversation relating to a question I will try to search for the posts and link them if I find them. I think that is helpful when you are searching because it helps a lot if you can remember key words.
> 
> I post a lot but that does not mean I know a lot.
> View attachment 1516699
> 
> And I only have 2 MKII watches which doesn't even make me a MKII enthusiast from the look of some of the collections here. :-d


----------



## White Tuna

Dragoon said:


> Just as I suspected the White Tuna.
> 
> BTW, are those brains on the grill?


Yes, Brains. Brains is good food.

BTW, I lied. I am doing a Key West pilot. I currently have two Key West's because I need quad time zone action!


----------



## Plat0

I hope I don't have a huge backlash against me for this but I have a Kingston for sale in the sales forum and I'll cut a fellow MKII forum member a break on pricing. This includes the plank parts kit I'm selling. Let me know...

Mods if my post is out of line, just delete it.


----------



## lipjin

I sold a Kingston recently, demand is still alright but with omega releasing the new seamaster 300 vintage, I don't see much excitement over the MKII versions. I am still hoping and waiting!


----------



## JeffW2

I find the Kingston much better looking than the Omega Seamaster 300; too bad the Kingston is too small for me. 

Jeff


----------



## Darwin

JeffW2 said:


> I find the Kingston much better looking than the Omega Seamaster 300; too bad the Kingston is too small for me.
> 
> Jeff


I have both - you have to see to believe either of them, really. I am really curious to see what Bill does with the Project 300. If it's a fraction of the homage (to the SM300) that the Kingston is to the 6538, it will be breathtaking. The shape of the SM300's case and the watch's overall profile make it a fantastic looking and feeling watch.

Incidentally, the Kingston wears bigger than the specs would suggest. I have a 7.3" wrist and it's just fine:


----------

